# 𝗖𝗮𝗻 𝗪𝗲 𝗦𝘁𝗶𝗹𝗹 𝗦𝗮𝘃𝗲 𝗧𝗵𝗲 𝗣𝗹𝗮𝗻𝗲𝘁, Is It Still Possible 𝗧𝗼 𝗖𝗼𝗺𝗯𝗮𝘁 𝗚𝗹𝗼𝗯𝗮𝗹 𝗪𝗮𝗿𝗺𝗶𝗻𝗴�[Eco-Electricity]🌍🔥



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

ENFP here, we have never in our vocabulary but rarely use it. Besides pulsar points at us in the right way and winks, we're dead. Sun blows a significant solar flare, reset hit. I can keep going. Life is fragile and it gets reset every now and then. Don't get me started on the timeline of the earth for future events. This planet will keep spinning unless the sun expands into a giant (not any time soon). I'm still optimistic about our species being around for a while but yeah we should find more suitable energies for us and be friendlier to the ecosystem that provides us (currently) safety and life. I'm not really concerned about oil per se (enough of it is in the ocean) in microplastics, let's freak out when helium runs out. It's currently a non-renewable source, it's produced from radioactive decay from like uranium and thorium and it takes about a millennium to produce it. We need it for high-tech stuff so think about that when you waste it on a ballon to make your voice squeaky high-pitched.

We're not saving any planet. We're way too narcissistic of a species to say the earth belongs to the human race. We're just saving an ecosystem that our specific species can survive in. Kind of need that. Again until that star (sun) expands, a black hole is created, a true vacuum is produced, or someone creates the death star the planet will be here.


----------



## Bluezone (Dec 24, 2018)

ISFP here,

I'll use Biblical History because people did a great job of recording history. 

The "global warming", has happened before in the Old Testament, according to Genesis during even Joseph's time and many times after that. I think this is a fact that draughts have always happened but they never last forever; we are sinners after all, and we will have to experience a fallen world.
I think when we see Jesus someday, there will be a memory of what the land used to be like when we enter into a glorified world. I think, maybe it's a surprise Jesus has for us!

Believe it or not! the ice age is recorded in the Book of Job, chapter 37, and it describes what happened,and when it happened, sometime while Solomon was King according to my Bible which is 970-931 B.C. The Ice Age was recorded in Jerusalem and the sea was frozen by thick ice. 

Anyway, I hope I got you inspired


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)




----------

